# Whats the best GPS handheld?



## duckman#1

I have a Garmin 12 and I really don't like it. I was using it last Sunday while out shrooming, and right when I needed it to check our location, it said 
"poor reception" I was on top of a hill and there were a few trees by me, but no leaves on the trees. It was very cloudy at the time.

I've herd that Garmin's don't recieve as well as others. Is this true?
My Garmin is about 3 years old, do they make more user friendly units now?

A friend had a Eagle and stood next to me in a factory and the Eagle had reception, but my Garmin did not!

Just wanted to get some thoughts on this...


----------



## Michigan Hunter

Boy that's a good one. I had the Garmin 38 (that sucked and had trouble locating satellites) but the Garmin 12 I had was far better. It did have a bit of trouble in the trees but if you were in the open, that sounds fishy. Garmin told me that when you first turn it on after a period of time, you had a 'cold start' and it took a couple minutes to lock in. After that during the day it locked in quickly. Did you use it before going to the location? Were the batteries fresh? Did it finally lock in or never? I have the eTrex Legend and it has the new WAAS satellites and mine will get to 12-9 feet accuracy. I would suggest to check all the setup-time, location, etc and see if that brings it up to par. If not, call Garmin as they are great with help. And you will actually talk to a tech person!


----------



## Oct.1

FYI
http://gpsinformation.net/


----------



## Neapolis

Nice link.


----------



## steelslam

i have a garmin gps 12 an i like the unit. ive used it all over michigan an other states with no problem. also i took this unit with me to iraq. an for the whole time there it worked perfect using the same datum that we use here in the states. only one problem some one got there hands on it an played around an turned my contrast almost off, took a bit to reset that as i could barely see the screen. i reset the unit an used the military grid system which goes down to a 10 didget grid square. the dust an sand just about trashed every thing else but the gps just kept going. its a very good unit an i give it a 10+.


----------



## Capt. Lucky

i love my magellan gold we just got back from a 16 state 5500mi trip had the hole trip programed in the unit not a singel problim all the way there and back all so the wife did all the programing for this trip she loves it


----------



## secondgear

Sounds like a problem with your unit? Contact garmin for a fix.I have a GPSMAP76S and love it! Garmins support is the best. SG


----------



## secondgear

did ya get it fixed?


----------



## rrbuckmaster

I have the Magellan sportrak map and could not believe how easy to use. Last deer season I had found a really nice spot but had a hard time finding a good way in and out. So I marked my spot then marked my car location and after a few ways found the best way in and out. Very easy to use.


----------



## jpollman

Secondgear,

I've got the GPSmap76S also. I haven't used it much but so far I love it too. It's a great unit. In fact, last night I discovered that I was running version 3.21 of the sofware. I went to the Garmin site and found that they were currently up to version 3.6. I downloaded it to my computer and then uploaded it to the GPS. It was VERY easy and quick ! I love that Garmin supports their gear so well. 

Duckman,

I'm not familiar with the Garmin 12. Are you able to download maps (from CD) and such. If so, maybe you should check the software you're running and upgrade it. Maybe that will help.

Good luck !


----------



## Houghton laker

I have both the E-trex and the garmin 72...I love them both never a problem


----------



## salmonslammer

I have an E trax legend (blue one ).....Does everything that I need it to...and probably a bunch of stuff I don't need!!

Only gripe....Takes a few minutes to lock on to the sats when you first start it up.


----------



## WALLEYEvision

salmonslammer said:


> I have an E trax legend (blue one ).....Does everything that I need it to...and probably a bunch of stuff I don't need!!
> 
> Only gripe....Takes a few minutes to lock on to the sats when you first start it up.


  I also have the Garmin E trex Lengend and love it! Try running a search on this forum under "GPS", for more posts on this topic! Good luck on your choice!


----------



## GeeEmm

The best GPS handheld is a unit that you are proficient in and have taken the time to learn inside and out yet not so proficient and/or comfortable so that you discard your map and compass skills as well as your sense enough to carry them. ALWAYS!!


----------



## MIKE W

secondgear said:


> Sounds like a problem with your unit? Contact garmin for a fix.I have a GPSMAP76S and love it! Garmins support is the best. SG


I did some searching before Turkey season this year and found that the Garminmap76s was the best one for me, but for the money, and the gift certificate I had, plus the Dicks 15 percent off card I have, I had to buy the Magellan sportsman package. I think I paid about $85 after all the discounts and the Garmin map76s was close to $300 I think. The only complaint I have is Magellens topo map stinks compared to the Garmins topo.


----------



## ESOX

I have an old Garmin E-map, it is great, my only complaint is that no matter how many times I drop it, bang it around on boats, leave it out in the rain, it just won't die. I want one of the newer models. Maybe I'll loan it to the kids as a new Power Ranger Morpher.


----------



## eyecatcher

I have a Garmin 76 and I find it works better on a hard wire or plug in power supply then on batteries.I have use a number of different units and found the Garmin to be the most user friendly. I had a Garmin 48 and loved it. I had to send the 48 to garmin for a fix on a memory battery and they sent me the 76 as a replacement, they no longer make the 48. The difference is the internal antena on the 76 and the external on the 48. It took a bit of getting use to the 76 it has a lot more options then the 48. it took a while to learn how it works. Its fine for my purposes.. I would buy a Garmin 176c map if this one would just die. good luck


----------



## jpollman

I posted earlier in this thread that i have the Garmin GPSmap 76S. I still love it, but now they have a 76CS that's COLOR ! 
Anybody want to buy a hardly used and like new 76S ?


----------

